# Do you have a Pet name for your Pet?



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Do you have Pet names for your kitty?
I had quite a few for Samantha, I'd often call her Sam or Sammy.
When she was being extra special I'd call her Sweet Heart or Sweetie Pie which would make her just glow.
When she was being silly I'd call her Puddin Head or Big Puddin. 
I'd call Little Chiquita, Little Puddin or Brat or the Baby.


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

We call our cats by their pet names more than their real names actually. I don't even think they know their real names. XD

We call Apollo Auto Gato or just Gato. He recognizes Gato as his name because that's what we call him most of the time. Sometimes we call him Señor Gato, Señor Crazy, or just Señor, or Signornio.

Athena's pet name is Beepo, which is what we call her most of the time. I also like calling her silly variations of that like: Little Beep or Beepadoodle.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Pope Kitty Von Porkpatty
Stinkypoo or Stinkypooper
Ish Kabibble (there's a rhyme I made up that I sing to him that goes with that nickname)
Baby
Daddy cat


----------



## Olivers-Slave (Jul 25, 2010)

lol Hana is either hana or hanakuso (either flower or booger, depending on if shes being bad or not lol) 

Oliver we call olivera,its how you say it in portuguese, or ****cat, or ***hole or god****it....depending on what he just did....


----------



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

I call Cherry Cherbear, Cher, Kitty, PuffBug, and a few other names.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Misa is called by her name.

Francis id a whole bunch of names, but mostly by his name.

Vinnie is sagwa and Vinnie- Winnie or vinniekins. XD


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

Nicky Noodle
RoundFace MeowCat
Ella Bella
Little Girl (Buffy)
My Beautiful Boy (Graybee)


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Stinky Kitty:lol:
My bedroom is next to the bathroom where the litter box is, often Samantha would take a Big Stinky around 6 AM and I'm trying to sleep until 7AM but the smell is overpowering.


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Samson: Sammy, Sammy-Sam, The Orange/Orange one, Noisy (he'll go to a room and just sit there and cry out for someone to come play with him)
Meeka: Miss Meeka, Meeka-Poo, The Grey/Grey one, Princess Meeka (she get's everything she wants - if Sammy's eating and she wants to eat, he actually moves out of the way for her and sit and wait until she's done, then he'll have his turn).


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Sasha= sasha girl ~ I call her this when we are cuddling and I am using my best snuggle mommy voice, "awww sasha girl is my baby.."

Bentley = Bent I usually say this when I am calling him, "Come on Bent! Ohhhh lookie what I got Bent!" At the same time I do call him my Bentley boy when we are cuddling. Hubby calls him Aquadog whenever he has is water eyes. Water eyes= he sees a puddle, pond, drop of water and he goes nuts and flips out jumping and rolling in the water. Hubby calls out, "Its AQUADOG!" and Bentley gets really excited when he hears daddy say it lol


----------



## BT1 (May 11, 2010)

When I first got Finnick, I called him ****head because he pooped everywhere. Luckily, the litterbox is his friend now so I don't call him that anymore. His new nicknames are Finn, Finnykins, and Whiny Butt. My SO calls him Little Booba (she calls me Booba, so he's her little one). When she's petting him and snuggling with him, she repeatedly says, "You're my baby. Yes, you are. You're my baby." So I guess he's also called baby.

Katniss is called Pipes (she's always meowing about something or another) or Kat Kats.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

> When I first got Finnick, I called him ****head because he pooped everywhere. Luckily, the litterbox is his friend now so I don't call him that anymore. His new nicknames are Finn, Finnykins, and Whiny Butt. My SO calls him Little Booba (she calls me Booba, so he's her little one). When she's petting him and snuggling with him, she repeatedly says, "You're my baby. Yes, you are. You're my baby." So I guess he's also called baby.


I had a friend who had a pup named Sir Lancealot.
He was extremely difficult to house train and had MANY accidents until he caught on. Her dad called him "Sure *** a lot" LOL

The dog lived to a ripe old age of 14 (husky) and until the day he passed on her dad called him that... and the dog loved it.

My parents have the ugliest barn cat ever. It showed up missing an ear and with many scars. His tail is broken in a few places as well. Its a black and white long haired cat. When he showed up he was all matted and nasty looking. We have no idea what his story is before he ended up at the ranch but my parents Called him Ugly ~ uggs for short~ because when people came over he was so ugly it would give them the shivers HA HA


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Azalia = Azzy or Zalia

Lacey = Lacey Pacey

Egypt = Peegyptus, PG13, Peeg


----------



## Gabby169 (May 8, 2011)

Miss Gabby, Gabby Kitty, Good Girl, My Gabby, Yo Gaba Gaba, Pretty Kitty, Silly Kitty.... I need to come up with a nickname for her when she's being my personal body guard.


----------



## Gabby169 (May 8, 2011)

I just realized Gabby is still the perfect name for when she's being my guardian kitty. Gabby is a common nickname for the Hebrew name Gabrielle which means "heroine of God"


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Gabby169 said:


> I just realized Gabby is still the perfect name for when she's being my guardian kitty. Gabby is a common nickname for the Hebrew name Gabrielle which means "heroine of God"


Gabriel is one of God's Arch Angels.
Archangel Gabriel
So Gabrielle might truly be your little guardian angel.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

hmmm let me see..

Sherbert -- lil' one, sweety, sweetheart. lil' bit. (he is under 6 lbs sopping wet.. never been a large cat) truthfully i am not sure this cat knows the meaning of misbehavior

Pepper -- depends really on what she did.. again... but princess, hon, sl*tkitty, and "where is that d*mn cat now" ( she is our trouble maker)

BlackJack -- Neanderkitty, hulk, sweetheart, Jack or HiJack (he swipes stuff right under your nose)

Archie (name pending) is Mr. Chuckles, and Giggles.


----------



## MissMeowzers (Apr 10, 2011)

Casanova = Catnova or Nova

Hamlet = Hammy or Ham and Cheese (my bfs favorite, ha)

Dublin = Dub or Rub-A-Dub-Dub

Opie is just Opie.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

They have so many I couldn't even list them all. The favorites this week seem to be Buttons Bear (Sinatra) and Diddle Skittle (Nutmeg).


----------



## madamefifi (Apr 30, 2011)

Laszlo thinks his name is actually "Poopie" (no idea why I started calling him that). 
Hector used to be "Hector the Molester" but now he is "Hector the Raw Food Rejector".
Rufus (full name Rufus Duncan Angus MacDougall) is "Tiny Rufus", aka "Tiny" or "TR".
Clarence and Cosmo are just referred to as "Closmo".
Gozer is "The Goze".
Arthur is "Arfer".
Zuul is "Fat Zuul".
Dolores doesn't really have a nickname but we break up her name like this: "Doh-lores" with the "Doh" drawn out.
Our new kitten Lucinda is "Lucy" or "Baby Kitty".


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

I have far too many to list them all!

Evie- E-bop, E-bop a lot, Evie Weaver, Little Weavie, Poopsie, Stinkypants, Princess, Naughty One, Evie Believey, Nelly Noisemaker, Noisy Nelly... 

Mitzi- M-Bop, Mit-Mit, Mit The Moo, Moomin, Muffin, Mummy's Little Muffin Maker... 

You get the picture!


----------



## katswhiskas (Nov 5, 2008)

Mary is called
Mary Poppins
Mary doll
Princess
Baby girl
Missymoo

Buddy is
Birdie boy
Bub bud
Big boy
Greedy boy


----------



## Shamu (Aug 6, 2010)

Cute names!


Maxie's offical name is Maxine, but I'll call her Maxie, or Maximellia and of course my baby! 

Lexie is so new, I've been saying her name but also saying "kitty kitty kitty" and calling her my little muffin. She's sooo cute.


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

Midnight, the wild cat, AKA "The Dude".


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Oreo's Pet names: Baby Oreo, Cookie, Kitty Witty, Little One

Little Pumpkin's Pet names: Pumpkin Doodles, Doodles, Cheese Puffs or just plain "Pumpkin"


----------



## Jess041 (Jul 6, 2009)

Lexi is Lex, Leximus, baby, baby kitty, pretty girl, silly, and sometimes I just call her brat... because she is one. My brother and sister call her Lexington and Lexi-plex.

I've only had Sam for a few weeks, but he's gotten a few nicknames. Sammy, Sammy cat, buddy, bubba. He'll probably get more "affectionate" names as we continue to bond.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I left out snugglebug and cuddlebug


----------

